
Ask HN: Is having a network mandatory in launching a successful startup in 2020? - kiza
I&#x27;ve been watching people like @steveschoger and @levelsio launching their products to their followers with great success. The product in itself is nothing special (a job board) and it&#x27;s clear that if someone without a large reach built a similar product it would flop.<p>There is no shortage of people on imdie hackers making decent products but falling short on the getting their product out there.<p>So if the primary problem people are facing is marketing their product and a network makes it considerably easier to promote your business...<p>Is building a network the most important factor in your business&#x27;s success?
======
searchableguy
Yes.

